#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  24-25 августа 2013 Лама с семинаром в Ярославле

## Kirill M

Расписание учений
24 августа, суббота:
13.00 - 16.00 первая сессия . Передача и комментарии на 37 практик Бодхисаттвы, сутру Сердца, Ламрим. Принятие Прибежища, лунг на нендро Калачакры.
16.00 до 17.00 перерыв.
17.00- 19.00 вторая сессия. Шаматха, практика Авалокитешвары, Пхова.
25 августа, воскресенье:
13.00- 15.00 первая сессия. медитация Шаматха, Випашьяна, Махамудра.
15.00-16.00 перерыв.
16.00-18.00 вторая сессия. Практика Юток Нинтик (нендро для тибетской медицины), передача на мантру и ритуал Гуру Ринпоче для устранения препятствий, передача исцеляющих мантр, практика долгой жизни Амитаюса.
Рекомендуемое подношение за участие в семинаре 800 рублей.
Все желающие посетить семинар должны зарегистрироваться по Email: sangye_choling@mail.ru
Контакты организаторов: Борис 8-902-227-13-76 и Леонид 8-902-227-27-30
Адрес занятий: Йога-центр "Шанти", г. Ярославль, ул. Суркова, 10.
Возможно бесплатное размещение в ярославском дхарма-центре (в спальниках), количество мест ограничено. Размещение в хостелах: от 500 рублей койко-место (в комнате 6 человек). Гостиница: двухместный номер от 2400 рублей. Также есть возможность организовать обед за 300 рублей на оба дня. Вопросы по размещению и питанию уточняйте при регистрации у организаторов.

----------

Ашвария (06.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Обалдеть!

----------

Сергей Хос (06.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Обалдеть!


И правда, крутая программа!
Даже непонятно, как можно уместить столько тем в 2-3 часовые сессии.
Видимо, это будут суперсущностные наставления. ))))

----------

Нико (06.08.2013)

----------


## Kirill M

Добрый день!
Скорректировали информацию.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2013)

----------

